

Show HN: Turn any folder of markdown into a mini-documentation site - evv
http://markshow.org/

======
tehwebguy
This looks cool!

I just noticed that when clicking one level deep the MarkShow link on the left
side bar links to the current path, rather than back home:
<http://markshow.org/License>

